# IPad as a midi controller on Windows without iTunes?



## Celestial Aeon (Mar 31, 2018)

I'd love to try to use iPad as an midi controller surface with Windows 10 / Cubase, but without resorting to installing iTunes. My previous experiences with it have been horrible and I don't really want to mess up my studio environment with anything related to it. So far I've only found information that relies on the bonjour service, but is there a way to make the connections work via usb / wifi without it?


----------



## Celestial Aeon (Mar 31, 2018)

Or would it be more reasonable to consider getting an android tablet for this?


----------



## wooolfsounds (May 17, 2018)

Celestial Aeon said:


> Or would it be more reasonable to consider getting an android tablet for this?


An actual midi controller would probably be cheaper, and nicer to work with ; )


----------

